# Applecross Bay



## rabW (Mar 27, 2021)

NC500 article in today's Herald; the bay foreshore at Applecross is now inaccessible.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 27, 2021)

I usually drive through the village and stopover at Toscaig Pier 5/6 times a year but reckon I will give it a miss until the backend of the year when hopefully things will quiet down somewhat.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 27, 2021)

I was enjoying it till the part were they recommend a camper van congestion charge. What percentage of the vehicles on the NC 500 are camper vans, and why only the camper vans who already pay amongst the highest road tax levels in the UK at £265 a year to cover the cost of the roads. I also note that this money is only to improve the roads, not provide facilities for those they wish to charge. Quite frankly I would not recommend the NC 500 in high season, particularly this year.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 27, 2021)

Why dont they put signs up saying day vans or campers vans overnighting without a toilet, £1000 fine if caught dumping waste or toileting outside.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 27, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Why dont they put signs up saying day vans or campers vans overnighting without a toilet, £1000 fine if caught dumping waste or toileting outside.


Or they could take a leaf out of the French and provide somewhere suitable


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 27, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Or they could take a leaf out of the French and provide somewhere suitable


There will always be folk who sh--e behind the bushes rather than empty a cassette in the prober place even if it were provided.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 27, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> There will always be folk who sh--e behind the bushes rather than empty a cassette in the prober place even if it were provided.



True Trev, but if there is nowhere provided to empty your cassette then even more will find a bush to dump it in. But anyone who ventures out without planning where to empty their cassette is behaving badly.


----------



## kernewek (Mar 27, 2021)

I taught Jamie Stone's kids - I'm going to write to him - what a short-sighted, naive comment to make.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 27, 2021)

kernewek said:


> I taught Jamie Stone's kids - I'm going to write to him - what a short-sighted, naive comment to make.



Many of us did so last year when he came out with this crap,  including myself.


----------



## kernewek (Mar 27, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Many of us did so last year when he came out with this crap,  including myself.


Well he's getting it again!!


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 27, 2021)

Here was my letter

Dear Mr Stone,

After reading your letter regarding damage caused by Motorhomes in your constituency and apparent blockages they create to your road network, I was at first thinking that this was some kind of practical joke. But when I realised that this was actually to be taken seriously I was shocked at the lack of basic understanding of what the current situation regarding how roads are funded, and the law pertaining to parking which creates an obstruction to other road users. I was also offended by your reference to mess left and it’s apparent connection with Motorhome users.

First let me guide towards what’s involved when purchasing a Motorhome and it’s maintenance. I purchased a new Motorhome only last year and paid £12,000 plus in vat.
I then paid road fund duty at the rate of £265 per annum, and approx 80% of what I pay for fuel is tax. I also have to pay tax when insuring my vehicle, and having both its habitation equipment and engine serviced annually. As far as I am concerned HM government are free to use these taxes as they see fit. May I respectfully request that you contact them for any additional funding regarding your road network. 

As for us causing excessive damage I would would like to see on what basis you make such a judgment. Over 90% of campers and Motorhomes are classed as private LIGHT goods vehicles. Their unladen weights are generally under 3t with a max loaded weight of 3.5t. Many SUV vehicles are of a similar weight. Would you wish them to pay this levy also. Then we have logging and other HGV vehicles weighting ten times our weight and more. What levy do you propose for them. Also how do you propose to collect this levy, and how do you propose to monitor exit and entry into your area regarding this levy you are proposing. Also how much more do you propose we pay, and will this be all year round or only the summer months. Also you have thousands of owners of these vehicles in your own area, should they pay also. And finally should this be rolled out into other parts of the country, meaning as we cross from one boundary to another we would pay whatever levy was applied to each area. Writing to Nicola Sturgeon to apply such a levy when the snp removed all bridge tariffs seems rather pointless, and even pedantic.

Next you reckon that we create obstructions causing problems on your roads. Can I remind or inform you that under the road traffic laws this is an offence resulting in heavy fines and or removal of your vehicle. May I respectfully request that you or any of your unfortunate constituents should contact Police Scotland on such matters. I am sure that they will be more than happy to deal with theirs or your requests.

You completely contradict yourself when you state that you fully support the tourist industry in your area.  If you really care about your tourist industry may I suggest the following.
Instead of creating pointless, ill thought out petitions, which will only serve to damage your industry why don’t you actually do something positive and involve some forward thinking. Why don’t you put in place basic facilities for Motorhomes in strategic places and charge them for their use.

Quite frankly your petition has all the hallmarks of an mp worried about his slim majority looking for populists measures to boost his position. But I reckon you scored an own goal here Mr Stone. 

Regards


----------



## alcam (Mar 28, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Here was my letter
> 
> Dear Mr Stone,
> 
> ...


Not sure what else anyone can do ? Any input from members in the area might have some impact but I , somehow , doubt it .
Politicians of all [most?] persuasions are shameless when it comes to chasing votes . Having said that , the real reason being anti motorhome is a [probable] vote winner is because of the public perception [ignorance] of us .
To change that would involve a major , *concerted *, campaign . 
Cameron McNeish spoke up in our defence which was great but that was it . I do think all reputable motorhome organisations need to get together but , probably by our individualistic nature , that always seems unlikely


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 28, 2021)

alcam said:


> Not sure what else anyone can do ? Any input from members in the area might have some impact but I , somehow , doubt it .
> Politicians of all [most?] persuasions are shameless when it comes to chasing votes . Having said that , the real reason being anti motorhome is a [probable] vote winner is because of the public perception [ignorance] of us .
> To change that would involve a major , *concerted *, campaign .
> Cameron McNeish spoke up in our defence which was great but that was it . I do think all reputable motorhome organisations need to get together but , probably by our individualistic nature , that always seems unlikely



Good post alcam and I completely agree.

His comments are completely impracticable, and I suspect the cost of enforcing them (if legal) would be more than they would collect.
He contacts sturgeon looking for support from a leader who has abolished bridge tariffs and introduced a road tariff equivalent scheme for the islands, surely a waste of time. Whilst purporting to support the tourist industry in his area.
Quite frankly I take these proposals with a pinch of salt.
Its really sad when we are used like this by politicians.


----------



## alcam (Mar 28, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Good post alcam and I completely agree.
> 
> His comments are completely impracticable, and I suspect the cost of enforcing them (if legal) would be more than they would collect.
> He contacts sturgeon looking for support from a leader who has abolished bridge tariffs and introduced a road tariff equivalent scheme for the islands, surely a waste of time. Whilst purporting to support the tourist industry in his area.
> ...


When talking about a concerted campaign I think canvassing relevant MPs , MSPs , MSs [had to look that up , pardon my ignorance] and , of course , councillors would make a difference
Don't think , as an MP , Stone has control of Scottish tourist affairs [?] but he has some influence . 
Personally I can live with more [not too many] controls but those introducing these really need to be educated about motorhoming first


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Mar 31, 2021)

I’m still trying to work out the relevance of the paragraph about Boris Johnson’s girlfriend.......


----------



## Robmac (Apr 5, 2021)

runnach said:


> RobMac, caught a glimpse of your Eagle Rock on bbc brekkie news. Report on new emergency helicopter landing pad next to fire station.



Yeah saw it Terry.

I recognised the poor girl's mother as well. They were bad times indeed for the peninsular.

We would love to go back to Eagle Rock, lovely place.


----------

